# Mobile base.



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

I seen where somebody on here had created a mobile base and I wanted to share mine. If anyone else has any that they have made, I'd love to see them


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks good to me... AND it makes me a little nostalgic for my old table saw, which was the exact same one you have!


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah, its an old one, but it runs good I want to make some sleds for it, and other toys. I have some other equipment that I need to put some wheels on. One of these days I would like to get me one of the new power matics...thanks


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job on the base. I was wondering how the drop down wheels were going to work until I saw the picture of the saw on the base. Now I get it. Nice work.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

NIXILPLIXIN said:


> yeah, its an old one, but it runs good I want to make some sleds for it, and other toys. I have some other equipment that I need to put some wheels on. One of these days I would like to get me one of the new power matics...thanks


Oh absolutely. It'll last forever. Here's the one I had.










She's a beaut!

I never had anywhere near as nice of a mobile base as you've made. The prior owner of mine had made a crude, two wheel system that was ugly as all hell... but it worked!

Did you route out the corner brackets or drill/chisel? Either way, nice work.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I like the wheels being inside the perimeter of the base instead of outside. Nice job.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Lovely jammies and toenail polish you've got there nixilplixin.  

But seriously, nice base. I keep meaning to build one for my saw but I haven't gotten around to it yet.

Dig the palindromic name too.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*locking casters?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Colson-3-5-...30670601840?pt=BI_Casters&hash=item35b50a0e70

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11182&utm_source=amazon&utm_medium=ad&utm_campaign=amazon

Sorry, not knocking your project but this is what I've done on several machines. It does add add a few inches in height however.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Here you go Frank. No excuse now ! :laughing:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I like your base. Seems like it should get the job done nicely.

I've got most of my stuff on Mobile bases. Nothing as fancy as yours and for the most part they are more like stands on wheels. About the only thing that is not mobile is the Radial Arm Saw and I've been trying to figure out how to put that up on wheels without having it fall over in the process. :laughing:


----------



## jhogue46140 (Sep 22, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> I like your base. Seems like it should get the job done nicely.
> 
> I've got most of my stuff on Mobile bases. Nothing as fancy as yours and for the most part they are more like stands on wheels. About the only thing that is not mobile is the Radial Arm Saw and I've been trying to figure out how to put that up on wheels without having it fall over in the process. :laughing:


This is how I made my radial arm saw mobile. Hope you can make it out in the picture.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Good job!Nothing like having mobility when you have to park one of the cars in the garage but have too may tools to get the space around them to work safely.pull the car out and move a few out to the other side and plenty of room around all of them now!


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks guys for the comments. I really enjoyed making this base. It works beautifully. I considered the locking casters, but they add height, and even though they lock they still slip. I didn't want the extra height and I wanted it to be firmly planted on the ground.I like the fact that when I disengage the wheels it is firmly on the ground. Taylormade- I wish I had your fence.:thumbsup: mine came with the arm for the frence, but not the rails. I plan to make some sleds and other toys to help me work around that problem. I don't think the saw is worth putting an expensive fence on it. 
As far as the name "nixilplixin", yeah it's just a palindrome.:smile: it doesn't mean anything. I just wanted something unique. I have been using it for probably 10 years or more now. :laughing:


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

oh yeah I almost forgot. the corner brackets i did a combination of route and chisel. I was a little disapointed in myself because it wasn't as tight as i wanted. I kind of colored outside of the lines a little. maybe I could have done better if i would have took more time and made a template.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

When I bought my Boice-Crane planer, it was on this mobile base. It looked top heavy (close to 500#'s) and has non locking swivel casters. I figured, I may have to replace it. Not!
It is rock solid. Takes a good shove to get rolling. Doesn't move when using. 
Pyramid power!


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

Pirate said:


> When I bought my Boice-Crane planer, it was on this mobile base. It looked top heavy (close to 500#'s) and has non locking swivel casters. I figured, I may have to replace it. Not!
> It is rock solid. Takes a good shove to get rolling. Doesn't move when using.
> Pyramid power!


 thats a cool looking base.:thumbsup:


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

I've got the same saw, and the same problem. I'll have to make one. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

islandboy85 said:


> I've got the same saw, and the same problem. I'll have to make one. Thanks for the inspiration.


This thing works like a champ. I highly recomend it. It is not hard to make, and it is very sturdy.


----------

